# What's the Australian word for the parking spot in the house?



## AusTa (1 mo ago)

"Drive way" is outside parking spot as I know. 
"Garage" is used for the vehicle repair shop. 
So what's the Australian word for the vehicle parking spot in the house? Is it just "parking space" or is there any specific word for that, like "car port" etc?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

AusTa said:


> "Drive way" is outside parking spot as I know.
> "Garage" is used for the vehicle repair shop.
> So what's the Australian word for the vehicle parking spot in the house? Is it just "parking space" or is there any specific word for that, like "car port" etc?


The garage is the building space in the house, or even outside the house, where the car is kept sheltered.

A car port is an outside area to park the car, that has a top cover.

The driveway is the uncovered area, normally leading up to the garage.


----------



## AusTa (1 mo ago)

Thanks for the clarification


----------

